# Surefire E Series Incan Head



## LiftdT4R (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone makes or has heard of a replacement incan head for a Surefire E series. I've seen tons of replacement LED heads but no incan heads and used stock Surefires are almost impossible to find. I wasn't sure if maybe there's a clone out there that I didn't know about. Thank guys!!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm not sure, but maybe a WTB thread? They're out there...


----------



## mk2rocco (Jan 8, 2018)

I have an E2d head I'd sell you.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 8, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> I was wondering if anyone makes or has heard of a replacement incan head for a Surefire E series.



*You may try WTB.
Possibly someone has one of these which don't need anymore.*


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey Lift'd,

If you are dead set on using a light bulb or one of Tana's creations you may look into buying a whole light. E2E's pop up often. They are typically a natural HA look, like a dark gray almost olive drab. 
Black body E's on the other hand... well they require patience.

If you want to use an M61 variant the VME head is the shizzle for that.






The one in the rear has an M61WLL in it.





The E2E

Lumens factory has some that mimic the tear drop head of early E's, but those are either/or. Either put in that size LED drop in (with reflector) or source a reflector for light bulb/Tana module.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!! I'm really looking for black and those E2Es and E1Es are had to find so I was kind of hoping like the Cs that there were clones around. I heard Vital Gear used to make one but I know now they are long out of business.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 8, 2018)

Supporting "clone" products isn't really encouraged ....


----------



## vicv (Jan 8, 2018)

I think a clone product is fine. Especially as surefire hasn't made them in years. And what about the many many 6p hosts
out there. Are buying solarforce not encouraged? Or LF seraph? Five mega bodies? Overready? Ect?


----------



## archimedes (Jan 8, 2018)

Those are not clones

clone ~ = ~ counterfeit ~ = ~ fake ~ = ~ (unauthorized) replica


----------



## vicv (Jan 8, 2018)

I think the op is looking for something along those lines. A solarforce head will work on a 6p after all


----------



## archimedes (Jan 8, 2018)

Without going farther off topic here, OP specifically referenced "clone" products, which do (in fact) exist of SureFire parts, and are not supported or encouraged on CPF.

Functionally similar and interchangeable / compatible parts are a different matter, and are ok.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 8, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Functionally similar and interchangeable / compatible parts are a different matter, and are ok.



Sorry I'm not too familiar with the terminology but, yes, that's what I'm looking for. ^

I know Solarforce makes C series stuff and Overready, etc. make a bunch of C series stuff too so I wasn't sure if there was someone out there doing that for E series stuff too. It seems like they have a big following but not too much aftermarket support which surprises me seeing how much there is for the C series.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 8, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Sorry I'm not too familiar with the terminology but, yes, that's what I'm looking for. ^



Understood ... no worries



LiftdT4R said:


> I know Solarforce makes C series stuff and Overready, etc. make a bunch of C series stuff too so I wasn't sure if there was someone out there doing that for E series stuff too. It seems like they have a big following but not too much aftermarket support which surprises me seeing how much there is for the C series.



The P60 (P/C/Z/G/etc) platform was huge ... absolutely massive ... which created an enormous "ecosystem" of modular parts.

The E-series was much smaller, and the incandescent subset of that even smaller yet.


----------



## vicv (Jan 8, 2018)

It's really too bad. From what I can tell people would be better off for the most part with an email series than a c series. C series really is too big for pocket carry. I think it would be awesome if solarforce made an e2e like light that share the same drop in. Only problem I could see is making it 18mm cell compatible without increasing it in size


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 31, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone makes or has heard of a replacement incan head for a Surefire E series. I've seen tons of replacement LED heads but no incan heads and used stock Surefires are almost impossible to find. I wasn't sure if maybe there's a clone out there that I didn't know about. Thank guys!!



I expect good news is coming from Lumens Factory this year.
O.O



[email protected] said:


> We are working hard on an incandescent head replacement for the E Series, it is actually the most difficult part of the entire light.
> But we are not giving up on incandescent support, hopefully prototypes and test productions will go smoothly and we can bring something out in a few months.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 31, 2018)

I saw that in the Lumens Factory thread. I'm sure hoping they do! I'd be up for a couple.


----------



## night.hoodie (Feb 5, 2018)

Noticed something tonight.

I assumed without thinking about it all the incan E-series heads had identical reflectors. I am pretty certain, just by looking with mine (can't post profile pics, sry), that there are at least two different reflectors, and probably 3 or more counting the original teardrop E heads. 

The smooth bezel Elite head's reflectors I have give a larger hotspot, and are thus more floody than... 
the crenellated Elite heads, which have a tighter hotspot, a bit throwier. 

Maybe this was previously known, or maybe my heads are weird. Just mildly interesting, but the difference is dramatic. Can't hardly wait for the LF Elite heads.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 5, 2018)

I would think that @Tana would probably have a very good idea of any specific variations and approximate timeline among the several generations ....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2018)

night.hoodie said:


> Noticed something tonight.
> 
> I assumed without thinking about it all the incan E-series heads had identical reflectors. I am pretty certain, just by looking with mine (can't post profile pics, sry), that there are at least two different reflectors, and probably 3 or more counting the original teardrop E heads.
> 
> ...




You are right, there are different reflectors.
I can confirm there are at least 2 completely different ones.

The "Teardrop" reflectors and the later "Crenellated Elite" are different.
Your observation on the hotspot and beam qualities are correct as well.

"Teardrop" reflector have a wide range of orange peel plating as well, some very aggressive and some almost mirror like.
So that can affect beam quality as well.

Cheers.


----------

